# Old Square D Switchboard in School



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Still active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

*Old Square D Switchboard in school. Sorry forgot to post Picts*











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxtergk (Aug 22, 2010)

*No pics*

Pics didn't post


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Still active
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

All fuses? No breakers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2013)

Just above the disconnects you see a door. Behind it is a circuit breaker panel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

